# Question about Fader switch on stock AM-FM on 1971 GTO Radio



## gsouth (Jan 26, 2013)

My 71 GTO convertible has a stock AM-FM Delco radio, with a fader switch that regulates between the dashboard speaker and a rear speaker behind the rear seat in the top well for the convertible top. When I got the car, the radio knobs were hard to rotate so I got the dumb idea of spraying WD40 around the knobs to lubricate them. After doing so I saw that I could use the fader switch to put all the sound on the front speaker, but not all the sound on the rear speaker. In other words I can have (1) Front speaker sound or (2) front and rear speaker blended, but not rear speaker sound only. I can no longer recall if before I sprayed the WD40 could I use the fader switch to select the rear speaker only. So my question is, in addition to being able to select the front speaker, should I be able to select the rear speaker only also, (instead of just a blended front and rear speaker)? Hope this makes sense.


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

gsouth said:


> My 71 GTO convertible has a stock AM-FM Delco radio, with a fader switch that regulates between the dashboard speaker and a rear speaker behind the rear seat in the top well for the convertible top. When I got the car, the radio knobs were hard to rotate so I got the dumb idea of spraying WD40 around the knobs to lubricate them. After doing so I saw that I could use the fader switch to put all the sound on the front speaker, but not all the sound on the rear speaker. In other words I can have (1) Front speaker sound or (2) front and rear speaker blended, but not rear speaker sound only. I can no longer recall if before I sprayed the WD40 could I use the fader switch to select the rear speaker only. So my question is, in addition to being able to select the front speaker, should I be able to select the rear speaker only also, (instead of just a blended front and rear speaker)? Hope this makes sense.


Hi,
You may want to try spraying electrical contact cleaner in there. WD 40 is an oil and may have gunked up some of the contacts. After you spay the contact cleaner trun the knobs to work it in. Make sure it has time to dry before you turn the radio back on. It dries fast so it should not be a long wait.


----------

